# Lonnie Frisbee and the Jesus people fad



## Richard King (Aug 1, 2007)

I am old enough to remember this guy and I knew he died of aids. It is interesting to see these people examining his life and legacy.

http://www.slate.com/id/2171430/


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2007)

Rasputin reincarnated. Frisbee was much more dangerous of course. His damage to the church is hard to over estimate.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 1, 2007)

> Convinced that the Chinese and/or Russians were coming, Hill set himself up as patriarch of an isolated survivalist Christian commune, replete with guns and goats.



Boy, this sounds distinctively Christian.


----------

